# 2012 Cruze 1.4 Tires



## drspencer (Jun 19, 2019)

Where are you located? Do you need an all season tire? I'm in south Florida and pretty much went with the best/most cost effective rain tire I could find. Decent tires with at least a 40,000 mile treadwear warranty are unfortunately going to be a little more than $100/tire. When I hunt for tires, I look at reviews on Discount Tire as well as The Tire Rack and look at reviews from cars with a similar weight and size to mine. I also usually go at least another 10mm over what the OEM size is. I used to buy cheap tires but then would have to buy tires again in a couple years. Better to buy a good tire that will last a while from a reputable supplier. I always get the lifetime replacement with discount tire. I'll have to look at my wife's Cruze to see what I stuck on there. What wheel do you have?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

The Hankook Kinergy ST735 performs well and tends to work out well for many. Echoing, drspencer - tires are a product of compromise, or in other words, no single tire can score 5 out 5 in all performance areas. Ultimately the right tire model for you will depend on the conditions in which you drive most as well as the performance attributes you need the tires to deliver.


----------



## drspencer (Jun 19, 2019)

Nankang AS-1. 235-45-18. I wish I would’ve gotten the 245/40 though. The lip on the tire isn’t as big as I wanted and my wife drives by feeling the curb............


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I just picked up a set of MRF Wanderer Street 215/60R16 95H AS A/S All Season Tires for $150 with a discount that was part mistake. Had no idea you could still change out a set of tires for that price. Not planning on keeping the CRUZE more than 2 more years.








MRF Wanderer Street 215/60R16 95H AS A/S All Season Tire
SKU: N912856-99​


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just picked up a set of MRF Wanderer Street 215/60R16 95H AS A/S All Season Tires for $150 with a discount that was part mistake. Had no idea you could still change out a set of tires for that price. Not planning on keeping the CRUZE more than 2 more years.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


where did you get them?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

yt400pmd said:


> where did you get them?


I bought them from Priority Tire and the page had a banner that said save $10 per order but they somehow took off $10 per tire? MRF's are made by some giant tire company in India and sold everywhere, actually feel better than the OEM Tires!


----------

